# Macbook Pro Calibration Question



## Sherman Banks (Jan 5, 2010)

I just bought a new Macbook Pro 2.8ghz but use a desktop PC to do my editing.  I calibrate my PC monitors with Spyder 3 Pro, which does a good job with the colors matching on both screens although there seems to be some brightness differences between the two monitors (one connected DVI, the other VGA).  I calibrated my Mac and the profile is way off from my PC monitors, and the profile that seems to match best is the Color LCD profile in the defaults.  It's really almost spot on with my PC which confuses me as to what the issue may be.  Anyone else having trouble getting accurate results using the same calibration device on PC and Mac?


----------



## Garbz (Jan 6, 2010)

You sure it's a PC vs MAC issue or is it a laptop display vs desktop display issue? I know that my work computer with a calibrator comes out a horrid shade of purple. I can only assume the reason being the poor quality of the screen is having an effect on the ability to measure it. The same calibrator (i1 Display2) has no problem making all the screens at home match.

Also brightness will rarely be calibrated by default when using a calibrator. Often it's an optional additional adjustment to the calibration process, which usually only cares about tone, contrast ratio, and colour tracking.

Are you using the same software on the mac and PC? Also check the settings.


----------



## Sherman Banks (Jan 6, 2010)

Probably just a display issue.  Come to think of it, my PC laptop calibrated warm too (also a super glossy screen).  I guess I just assumed that a calibration device like the Spyder 3 pro should produce equal results on anything it is used on.  I know it doesn't do a brightness/contrast calibration as it just says to set them to the factory defaults.  Oh well, just won't use my Mac to do any heavy color correcting.  I still haven't tried the calibration built into OSX but I'll do that when this profile becomes inaccurate.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jan 6, 2010)

I too have a MBP, and haven't tried calibrating it yet, but was wondering how well the monitor can be calibrated.  The monitor sure makes everything looks nice, and has awesome colors and contrast, but who cares if they're not accurate.


----------

